# Can someone show me a pic of a sable



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I am not getting my colours right, does anyone have a photo of a sable for me to see, thanks.
What would this dog be called??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is my dog Thunder. Ther are many degrees of light to dark with the sable color. It more of a pattern then a color. Wolf like is the best way I can discribe it. 
http://www.rwdc.org/images/BelfountainPark004.jpg


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Your pic looks like the classic saddle back. aka- Roy Rogers Bullit.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Bob, that's what I originally thought, good then. My Tonka was a Sable with black stripes on his paws. The photo above is of Rainy, she looked Identical to the First dog "Anni" back in the early 1900's


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder has the black toe tips!
http://www.rwdc.org/images/Sept06Thunder8.jpg


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I love those toe tips


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

This is the sable dog Tonka, the one on the left of the malinois


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

this is Tonka as a puppy


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

"http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/sewtech/100_5777.jpg
another sable


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

oops - messed that up.... here goes
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/sewtech/100_5777.jpg


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

Izzy at 8 weeks:









Izzy at 8 months:









She's darkening up nicely.

Then Xandor who is a very dark sable.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Demi, another sable.........


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is another sable--Griffin


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> oops - messed that up.... here goes
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/sewtech/100_5777.jpg


Lynn, that's just freaky looking. Cool, but freaky! :lol: 
That your sable husky? I recall your commenting on having one.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

And Grim is a pretty dark sable
I just put in a hyperlink cause there are plenty of good phoots.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/460211.html


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

> Lynn, that's just freaky looking. Cool, but freaky!
> That your sable husky? I recall your commenting on having one


yes that is "Cliff" one of my Alaskan Huskies- his sister is sable and white(irish marked) just like one of your favourite panda shepherds :wink:
The blue eyes on a dark dog really do creep people out a bit.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Lyn, that Alaskan Husky is gorgeous


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

> The blue eyes on a dark dog really do creep people out a bit.


I know what you mean, Lynn...I've actually had someone call Buck a devil dog with his Rottie markings and blue eyes. I was slightly miffed, but eh...if it works in your favor. I'll get to work on that Malinois/Dutch shepherd/husky cross right away! :twisted: :lol:


----------

